# Codesys-Einstieg auf dem Raspberry, Wochenschaltuhr



## Aventinus (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich programmiere jetzt 15 Jahre alles mögliche auf S7 und hab jetzt als Hobby mal ein Raspberry-Projekt mit Codesys begonnen.

Irgendwie sieht das alles etwas seltsam aus. Ich wollte spasseshalber über eine Zeitschaltuhr basteln, die die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung meiner Frau steuert (natürlich mit WebVisu auf dem Eifon  ) und bin etwas unschlüssig wie man das rangeht. In S7 hätte ich mit SFC1 die Systemzeit gelesen, das Date_and_Time in Time_of_Day gewandelt und dann die Zeitfenster verglichen - und natürlich den Wochentag aus der Systemzeit berücksichtigt.

Ich hab bei der Suche jede Menge verweise auf die OSCAT-Libs gefunden aber nichts konkretes. Mir ist auch einige male von Wago der Scheduler begegnet, weiß aber nicht ob das Ding auf dem Raspberry läuft.

Gibts was fertiges, das auch auf dem Raspberry läuft oder bastelt man sich sowas selbst?


----------



## HausSPSler (18 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
so knapp vor Weihnachten kann man so was schon mal angehen ;-)
Du kannst dir mal das Beispiel anschauen, hier wird Timer2 aus der OSCAT verwendet.
Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr schicke Methode sowas zu machen. (Calender von OSCAT / automatisch Sommer und Winterzeit usw alles dabei)
Zeit steuerung abhängig vom Wochentag .... einfach mal reinschauen auch die OSCAT Bibliothek ist ja offen und du kannst sogar rein "steppen" wie es realisiert ist.

damit das mit dem Beispiel funktioniert musst du noch die OSCAT Bibs installieren über den Oscat Package Manager... könntest du direkt in CODESYS mit "click" auf den Einkaufwagen tun (im suchfenster "OSCAT" schreiben)
oder hier eben laden und dann über den Package Manager
http://store.codesys.com/mixedsearch/mixed/result/?q=OSCAT&product_area=


Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (20 Mai 2015)

Danke für den Stups in die richige Richtung.


----------



## Aventinus (21 Mai 2015)

Hallo Edwin,

langsam gewöhne ich mich an Codesys, Wenn man mal drin ist ist gar nicht so übel. Eine Frage hab ich noch, ich verwende einen Raspberry Pi 2 und hab da eigentlich jede Menge GPIO´s. Aber in Codesys kann ich nur sieben nutzen wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wo liegt da mein Fehler?


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Hallo Edwin,
> 
> langsam gewöhne ich mich an Codesys, Wenn man mal drin ist ist gar nicht so übel. Eine Frage hab ich noch, ich verwende einen Raspberry Pi 2 und hab da eigentlich jede Menge GPIO´s. Aber in Codesys kann ich nur sieben nutzen wenn ich das richtig sehe. Wo liegt da mein Fehler?



??? Hast du die durchprobiert? Denn in der Hardwareeinstellung von Codesys unter GPIO sind doch viel mehr drin.


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Mai 2015)

Hallo,
man muss zuerst den richtigen GPIO "connector" mit PlugDevice selektieren... (passend eben zum Pi Typ siehe screenshot)
Dann kann man bei den GPIO's auswählen ob In/out usw...

Grüße


----------



## Aventinus (21 Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Tabelle aus der GPIO-Konfiguration mit den Pins des Raspberrys verglichen.


----------



## HausSPSler (21 Mai 2015)

schau mal meine Antwort oben... screenshots


----------



## Aventinus (21 Mai 2015)

Ah, jetzt. Super Danke!


----------

